# Can Drug Dogs Detect Steroids?



## slim2big19 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok so here is the deal. I am in a frat and our landlord is a alumni and a cop and since a lot of problems have been occuring with people storing weed in the house I heard from a higher up member that he is bringing a drug dog this weekend and from now on from time to time unannounced to check for illegal substances stored in the house. My question is can drug dogs detect injectable steroids? I originally thought no because they dont really have a noticeable smell but then again a dogs nose is a lot more sensitive then ours. If anyone has any experience with this or knows first hand please let me know. Thanks


Chris


----------



## Tyrone (Jan 11, 2008)

Not sure if the dogs are trained to key on juice bro.  Maybe someone else will chime in on that.  But I remember back when I was in a fraternity and we were going through the same issues.  It was the older guys' job to blow smoke up the rec. drug users asses to scare them to keep as much of the negative attention off the "house."  So, better to be safe than sorry but they're not looking to get one of their own busted, trust me.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 11, 2008)

No..


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 11, 2008)

The majority (almost all) would not be able to. I should change that to all police dogs. They have to be trained with particular substances and they will only go for those substances. You are right about their sense of smell. You could have someone in a football stadium sit down on a certain seat with a specific scent. Then allow 2 days to pass (rain etc). If you brought in a highly trained police dog and give them the scent they could go through the empty stadium and will find the seat even though so much time has passed. That could be a 30,000 capacity stadium. I have probably freaked you out more now haven't I? But seriously you will be fine they are not trained to pick up injectibles (gear) etc. Plus they don't have a strong scent so they would attract attention in that sense either. So you will be fine.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 11, 2008)

But I can imagine 100 comments saying you will be fine will not bring peace of mind. So isn't there anywhere you can put them? Surely a friends house or locker etc. Hope it turns out good. Happy New Year too.


----------



## slim2big19 (Jan 11, 2008)

I could move them out to my car but its like 30 degrees in there and would that have any negative effects on the quality of my gear? The real problem isnt the visit this weekend its the fact that he told us he will pop in now and then un announced and if i have gear in the house and he pops in i dont want a drug dog discovering my stash. I forgot to say it is stealth but i dunno if it makes a difference. anywho anyone else with experience or know someone that has experience and could share it would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 11, 2008)

No,,,they can not sniff out AAS.


----------



## oldtestman (Jan 13, 2008)

The dogs are trained to be odor specific.  If they are trained for explosives, they won't be alarmed by other odors.  A pot dog won't react to explosives.  Some dogs are trained for multiple odors such as pot masked with coffee beans.  Some dogs can multi-task also.

With the variety of roids, it wouldn't be worth the time and training to have enough dogs to meet the standard for roids and their variety of odors.  I don't think you need to worry.  

You can definitely do dumb shit that will get you in trouble.  Don't tell or hint to anyone else what you're doing.  Trust no one, and no one will know.


----------

